# Glazing jobs in Aus



## dfarrell72 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi all, thinking of moving to aus in about 6 months time, just wondering what the job prospects are like for a glazier with 20 years experience and what would the average rates be? Any info would be great as only starting to look into this. Also whats the best area to go to - other than Sydney? Thanks, Paul


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

dfarrell72 said:


> Hi all, thinking of moving to aus in about 6 months time, just wondering what the job prospects are like for a glazier with 20 years experience and what would the average rates be? Any info would be great as only starting to look into this. Also whats the best area to go to - other than Sydney? Thanks, Paul


No idea exactly Paul but Sydney does tend to get a lot of storms that can cause significant buildings damage, so I'd expect there would be some demand.

You cannot of course just decide to make a move here unless you are returning as a permanent resident or citizen and there are visa requirements to enable you to legally work.
You can look at either Employer Sponsorship or Independent Migration from the top two headings links on Workers - Visas & Immigration , there also being quite a few changes afoot right now too.
More info at the Visas&Immigration section.


----------

